# SuperBowl UpSet!!!!!!!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2003)

After a hard fought battle, the winners of this years SuperBowl was announced as the Buffalo Bills!!!!!!

This came as a big surprise to the 2 teams that actually played.

:rofl:


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2003)

Dream on, Kaith...ain't gonna happen.

Then again, everyone used to say that about the Bucs...even up to the game 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 27, 2003)

I was in a room full of Raiders fans. I decided to cheer for the Bucs because they were the underdogs.

Raider's fans look sad when you're doing a victory dance in front of them and taking their money...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 27, 2003)

Go *Bucs!*...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, there was a Buffalo connection...I guess Rob Johnsons got a ring now?  Question I got is, did he play, or warm the bench the whole game?  hehehe


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well, there was a Buffalo connection...I guess Rob Johnsons got a ring now?  Question I got is, did he play, or warm the bench the whole game?  hehehe *



Gah.  Too many Johnsons on the Bucs.  Hmmm.  That could be taken entirely the wrong way...

Anyhow, Brad Johnson was QB the whole game.  Keyshawn Johnson is WR.  Rob Johnson was cheerleader 

Cthulhu


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I was in a room full of Raiders fans. I decided to cheer for the Bucs because they were the underdogs.
> 
> Raider's fans look sad when you're doing a victory dance in front of them and taking their money... *



Yes- dammit!

Well, I got rich last year...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Yes- dammit!
> 
> Well, I got rich last year... *





Jill,

SHHHHHH, I thought we were not going to talk about this????


But thanks it was fun ! :rofl: 

Rich


----------

